# New Google Desktop Search to search your computer



## vbtech (Oct 15, 2004)

Google has taken its Internet prowess and applied it to the desktop - literally meaning that the same technology that powers Google.com powers Google Desktop Search. Google claims that its Web search engine can sift through billions of Web pages within a fraction of a second; so a single computer hard drive would be a task less daunting, producing even faster search results

Read the complete story at *blogs.indiadevnet.com/


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 15, 2004)

*Sigh* ....

Thats third thread I am moving ...  ...


----------



## lywyre (Oct 17, 2004)

me 2 ..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 17, 2004)

Lol ... I meant moving from General Discussion to Software Discussion ..  ...


----------

